
Public Comment: Proposed Amendment 3 to the .COM Registry Agreement - dddddaviddddd
https://www.icann.org/public-comments/com-amendment-3-2020-01-03-en
======
dddddaviddddd
From ArsTechnica:

> To register a .com domain on behalf of a customer, a company like Namecheap
> or Dynadot must pay Verisign a $7.85 fee. Registrars typically add a few
> dollars on top of this fee, but fierce competition among registrars limits
> their ability to raise prices. But Verisign itself doesn't have competitors;
> if you want to register a .com address, you have to do business with
> Verisign.

> To prevent Verisign from abusing this monopoly, ICANN caps the fees Verisign
> can charge.

> The new contract allows Verisign to raise the current $7.85 price by 7
> percent per year over the next four years

